# Thinking of trading in my Nook Color for a Dell Streak 7



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Whatcha's think? The Dell Streak has a crappy screen resolution (800x480) and only has 512MB RAM but it has dual core 1GHz Tegra, already has Honeycomb ported to it (NOT an SDK port but a real ROM port), and is getting official Honeycomb released to it in the coming months. I can prolly sell my Nook for ~$175 and buy a Streak for $225.

So whatcha's think? Is this worth a $50 upgrade?

Here's my breakdown from what I can tell:

*Pros:*
+ Dual-core CPU
+ Real ported Honeycomb available now
+ Official Honeycomb released soon
+ Cameras, mic, buttons
+ Responsive touchscreen

*Equals:*
= Size
= 512MB RAM
= Rooted with custom ROMs

*Cons:*
- Lower resolution (not that the Nook's resolution is amazing)
- Crappy battery life (Nook is great in this department)
- Less active hacking community but it's not non-existent


----------



## saabguy (Jul 5, 2011)

I think I would stay with the nook. I love my nook and the dev community is great. I think that we will get a fully functioning Honeycomb soon. Patients is key.


----------



## patruns (Aug 24, 2011)

> I think that we will get a fully functioning Honeycomb soon.


Never. Google has said it will never release the code.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

patruns said:


> Never. Google has said it will never release the code.


I thought they said they would release it after ICS code was released.


----------



## Fawkes (Sep 12, 2011)

They're gonna release ics's source.. not honeycomb's source.. which sucks..


----------



## mdkpnj (Sep 9, 2011)

Why? So one of the great devs will port ICS. That would work for me.


----------



## ruzzara (Nov 29, 2011)

HC source is released, but it will probably be skipped over for ICS...


----------

